# Other Compucarv users here doing any 3D projects like this? [Voyager from Star Trek!]



## jumpingjackflash (Jun 22, 2009)

I was cruising the net the other night looking for project ideas and I stumbled on this

lumberjocks.com/topics/9173#reply-95080

I had gotten an email from CarveWright about a new 3D importer but I just passed over it like another bit or something I wouldn't need. Then I saw that. 











I mean, holy cow!

I did some other research and it looks like I can download any 3D ".STL" file and turn it into a 3D printing. Has anyone on RF done this?

:sold:


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Wow amazing!!


----------



## jumpingjackflash (Jun 22, 2009)

I don't know what good a wooden shoe will do but I saw this on his website, and it's cool never the less.

http://web.me.com/joesighting/"]http://web.me.com/joesighting/


----------

